# Who can write an iPad app?



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Can anyone write an iPad/iPhone app that can keep track of everything? I mean crew hours, time spent on site at multiple sights, billing and photo documentation. If it could be tied into quickbooks that would be even better. I cant do it but someone might be able to.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Check out operasoft bet they already have it.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Crew Tracker has one that goes along with their software


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If anyone on here can write a app like you ask, I doubt they'd be talking it up on a snow plowing forum or pushing snow for a living for that matter, but good luck.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1520352 said:


> If anyone on here can write a app like you ask, I doubt they'd be talking it up on a snow plowing forum or pushing snow for a living for that matter, but good luck.


I looked at some stuff about writing them last night. Not happening here.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Working on it.
"NorEaster Storm Systems"

Currently a standalone version. Gets the job done, but currently in the middle of a major rework. The web enabled backend is almost complete. Will be able to setup customers, properties, jobs, crews and invoicing. More features as time progresses. This has been a labor of love for the past 3 years. Just now starting to actually get people to really use it.

I have Plowsite.com to thank as a huge amount of customers came from you all.

-Dakota


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait to learn more about the full versions details, I do hope you could make the logs customizable by being able to add custom catergories, cause I think in canada we require a little different info to be collected. Also please make things like temp changable & canada friendly(ie: celcius)


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

BC Handyman;1522916 said:


> cant wait to learn more about the full versions details, I do hope you could make the logs customizable by being able to add custom catergories, cause I think in canada we require a little different info to be collected. Also please make things like temp changable & canada friendly(ie: celcius)


I will make sure my friends to the North will be taken care of tymusic


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

dakotaskustoms;1522896 said:


> Working on it.
> "NorEaster Storm Systems"


Android too? Or just apple?


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Triton2286;1523054 said:


> Android too? Or just apple?


PM sent to you.


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*NESS or doforms app*

Dakota's app is great, or if you want something custom I would check out doforms.com

You can create and deploy a custom form to multiple mobile devices in a few minutes.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed iPhone customer


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Just downloaded the nor'easter lite version for free on the apple app list how much different is the paid version. By the way it's only 99 cents


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I assume no Android version? I just searched for it


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

got-h2o;1523530 said:


> I assume no Android version? I just searched for it


Correct. Not at this time.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

dakotaskustoms;1522896 said:


> Working on it.
> "NorEaster Storm Systems"
> 
> Currently a standalone version. Gets the job done, but currently in the middle of a major rework. The web enabled backend is almost complete. Will be able to setup customers, properties, jobs, crews and invoicing. More features as time progresses. This has been a labor of love for the past 3 years. Just now starting to actually get people to really use it.
> ...


Very cool I just bought the lawn and snow apps Thumbs Up .


----------



## andyman5001 (Oct 31, 2008)

I will buy this app for android if you make it. Looks like exactly what I want. Keep us posted!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

dakotaskustoms;1523585 said:


> Correct. Not at this time.


Is there going to be one??


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

You never know I have built websites yet I new to snow removal, Its all coding.


----------



## Midwest Plower (Dec 21, 2008)

Have used this app. It works well saves alot of pencil time, exspecially when you are running on low sleep mode.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I just seached this on my ipad and its not finding it....was it removed??


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

still able to get. I found it today.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

O I see it's a iPhone app that works on the iPad...I was searching under iPad apps


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Polarismalibu;1544617 said:


> Is there going to be one??


 in ref to Android App ....

Yes.

There are some big changes being worked on behind the scenes. I cannot divulge anything at this point, But you will not be disappointed.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dakotaskustoms;1594704 said:


> in ref to Android App ....
> 
> Yes.
> 
> There are some big changes being worked on behind the scenes. I cannot divulge anything at this point, But you will not be disappointed.


Do you have a mailing list for when the droid version comes out. iv been working on going completely mobile/electronic/importable and have thought about developing an app myself. just don't have alot of time atm. i have some ideas that could make a months worth of paperwork get done in minutes. maybe we can talk.

you should look into appcelerator. javascript changed into native by a framework. write your app once have it on lots of platforms.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

birddseedd;1599431 said:


> Do you have a mailing list for when the droid version comes out. iv been working on going completely mobile/electronic/importable and have thought about developing an app myself. just don't have alot of time atm. i have some ideas that could make a months worth of paperwork get done in minutes. maybe we can talk.
> 
> you should look into appcelerator. javascript changed into native by a framework. write your app once have it on lots of platforms.


Birddseedd: PM Sent. BTW .. KZoo ... I went to school at Western. Had a great time out there.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dakotaskustoms;1600488 said:


> Birddseedd: PM Sent. BTW .. KZoo ... I went to school at Western. Had a great time out there.


I used to go on campus to fix computers. was a nice perk while working for dell. trying to find a place to park sucked.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

I am trying to decide on either an Ipad or Android OS Tablet, this system is one of my deciding factors, I was expecting drop a few bucks to own the App, but now all I can find is a subscription system that is significantly more expensive on the NorEaster site, am I missing something?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Plow More;1631883 said:


> I am trying to decide on either an Ipad or Android OS Tablet, this system is one of my deciding factors, I was expecting drop a few bucks to own the App, but now all I can find is a subscription system that is significantly more expensive on the NorEaster site, am I missing something?


What exactly are your goals?

depending on what you want a subscription can be cheaper than running your own server (you will want your data backed up)

Personally I use quickbooks. but im cheap. so iv found free or nearly free apps and can run my entire business off of my phone

1. TripLog for tracking my milage. I also created a "Receipt Cache" vehicle that i use merely for taking snapshots of receipts simply so i have them for an auditor and i dont have to keep them in shoe boxes just for the ink to fade. Its about 7.5 ish dollars. teh subscription is only 2.5 a month. and this is very very quality service. Its not simply a backup, but incremental backups so just in case anything goes weird (my phone screwed up and deleted my data yesterday) all you have to do is email the guy and he restores the file from the day before. Top notch service.

2. Good ol excell. I have my entire route put into excel in a format that can be imported into quick books. no more spending hours and hours doing data entry just to find i made a mistake. only takes a few seconds to import the data. and with google docs you can share a common route sheet with employees/contractors and see their changes in real time.

3. It's About Time. Does quick books time tracking, invoicing, expenses, customers, vendors, items. all exportable to quicken. does not look like it does estimates tho. 10 items for free else its like 20 bucks one time.

these i know are available on android. i would recommend android over any apple product.

and just in case..... I have a server that my quickbooks (and quicken) runs on. that way my file is backed up in real time. i do not even have to close quickbooks. I can access that server from my device and run quickbooks directly.


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

This one is great. Company i plow for has used it for the last 2 years. All his guys have a Galaxy Pad with a unique log in. Has all the property's including birds eye views to show where to push the snow. You can custom tailor it for any services you do.
I get to the property,(GPS knows where i am and pulls up the property),i punch in what im doing,when done i hit "Travel" and onto my next property.End of the route i hit the "stop" button and it syncs all my activity to the office.

http://www.exaktime.com/mobile-time-clock


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I would prefer traumasoft's software over theirs. it does a lot more. you can see your trucks move on a map in real time. also keeps track of maintenance and such and more


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

birddseedd said:


> you can see your trucks move on a map in real time. also keeps track of maintenance and such and more


Not exactly sure of the inner workings of the system but i'm pretty sure it does that also. I know i have a maintenance tab i can hit on my pad. The office or the owner has tracked all of his equipment in real time. I saw it in action. Bunch of blue dots moving around the county.

When he got the software he had it customized for his business of plowing and landscaping. I like it cause it eliminated all the paperwork on my end. He has over 100 Galaxy Tabs. One for every employee.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

trauma soft uses GPS modems in the vehicle. last I herd they were going to make a mobile app. don't know if they have or not. how much does your software cost?


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

birddseedd said:


> how much does your software cost?


Not sure...I just plow with one of his trucks. From what i have heard...over $75k to outfit the entire fleet. He has had it for 2 winters. Again,he has over 100 employees for snow events and about 125 pc of equipment. Each guy has a Galaxy Pad.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

sound like 60 a month per. twice what trauma soft charges


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

birddseedd said:


> sound like 60 a month per. twice what trauma soft charges


No idea on per month charges.From talking to the route supers they have said it has cut down the waste tremendously and made billing way more efficient. They do almost $1.5-2mil in snow removal per season. All commercial. Pretty sure it pays for itself. I know guys who padded hrs before the system that cant do it now.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh yea. when you are big time route tracking can be a huge help. although with quickbooks you can still do it efficiently if you know what you are doing. Ill have my route setup in a spreadsheet this year that can be imported into quicken. I will have virtually no paperwork to do.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Two here:

http://nedisosnow.com/

http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnowiphone.html


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

merrimacmill;1632585 said:


> Two here:
> 
> http://nedisosnow.com/
> 
> http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnowiphone.html


Those both look good, thanks Bud


----------



## UrbanMeadows (Apr 14, 2013)

*Viaesys*

Hi all,

We are using a new program that works on iphones, blackberry and I think android smartphones. We used it all this winter to do all our work orders, track employee hours and do our invoicing. It seems to be working really good. The guys like using it and the office loves it for the employee hours.

Check out their website at www.viaesys.com

We also have the ability to track their gps on the system as well at no extra charge.


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

ALC-GregH;1520352 said:


> If anyone on here can write a app like you ask, I doubt they'd be talking it up on a snow plowing forum or pushing snow for a living for that matter, but good luck.


I can for both apple and android. Anything you want.


----------



## NorEasterSS (Aug 28, 2014)

ALC-GregH;1520352 said:


> If anyone on here can write a app like you ask, I doubt they'd be talking it up on a snow plowing forum or pushing snow for a living for that matter, but good luck.


Well belive it or not, we still plow every year! After all, how else are we going to fine tune the software without some ol' fanshioned hands on ride time. Plus, we boys (and girls!) still enjoy playing with trucks.

In any event, NorEaster is a possible solution for you guys.

-NorEaster


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

PhilFromErie;1520261 said:


> Can anyone write an iPad/iPhone app that can keep track of everything? I mean crew hours, time spent on site at multiple sights, billing and photo documentation. If it could be tied into quickbooks that would be even better. I cant do it but someone might be able to.


Yes we can and we do! Apple & Android Super Simple to use


----------



## endo27 (Feb 4, 2014)

So who is using what and what are your experiences with the software ? Pros ? Cons ? Bloated, stripped down? What's missing, what would you change ? How could it be better for the snow industry and work better for your business? 

I used MpengoSnow last season and feel it's just OK. Definitely better than nothing at all. I like the ability to take photos within the app but the downside of that is the pictures cannot be saved outside the program. There is no route capability in the program let alone any GPS function. I like that I can sort and organize my properties in any order I like. Works great on the IPad though there is still no Android app - this is bad because I love my android phones. I can email reports/pictures to my customers though it does not do well with invoicing. Overall MpengoSnow covers the basics but I am still searching for the ultimate, easy-to-use all inclusive snow management software program that works across all platforms such as PC, Linux, iPhone/iPad and Android....


----------

